# The sweet sound of birds singing



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

A little video of the birds singing:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152028501413255&l=1857825659580372034

And photos of the vocalists as they are very hard to spot:


----------



## nouniii4 (Jun 12, 2013)

Gounie, what's the weather like now in Gouna?


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

It's really strange, very warm, overcast and completely still. Had this weather for a while now.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

My feathered neighbour just now:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152073136948255&l=2966729804915456913


----------

